# So I ditched Uber for Lyft



## Flint J (Nov 21, 2014)

So I delted my Uber app after UberGate. I can say my Lyft experiences have been great!

Btw this is just the rider app. I still drive for Uber.


----------



## femaledriver (Nov 9, 2014)

I like Lyft. I would probably never use it as a rider but as a driver, it's fun.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I usually have both uber and lyft apps on, and hardly ever get lyft requests. And if I do get lyft requests, they're far away.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm warming up to them more and more. There are fewer Lyft drivers here. Uber has saturated the market with way too many drivers.


----------



## UberMarc (Nov 24, 2014)

femaledriver said:


> I like Lyft. I would probably never use it as a rider but as a driver, it's fun.


Why would you not u se it as a rider?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

UberMarc said:


> Why would you not u se it as a rider?


_Whats Lyft? HA HA AH_


----------



## Jim Sunny (Sep 11, 2014)

I've been hearing from passengers about how they've left Uber for Lyft. But there more Lyft drivers now than ever. Their promotion (since ended) for a guaranteed $5000 for the first month really flooded the market for drivers. Really, just shocking to see how many Lyft drivers are circling the block waiting for the chime. Earning have gone down 40% since August (I only drive for Lyft and only in the Bay Area).

The bottom has been reached. Now comes the painful part as drivers start leaving Uber and Lyft in droves. Already slim margins are now down to about $5.00 per hour. 

Look for a merger in the next year or so.


----------



## femaledriver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberMarc said:


> Why would you not u se it as a rider?


I don't really like riding in cars with other people driving, not even my husband. Maybe I have control issues lol.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

femaledriver said:


> I don't really like riding in cars with other people driving, not even my husband. Maybe I have control issues lol.


It's sort of liberating to let someone else drive. Unless they are Russian LOL. I had an ex-colleague, been in the USA for over 25 years but couldn't drive or navigate. He would always ask to drive, and we would always politely decline that offer


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

femaledriver said:


> I don't really like riding in cars with other people driving, not even my husband. Maybe I have control issues lol.


Yes you do.


----------

